# Our first ever event :D



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I how ever only got some pics of SJ, XC is tomorrow so hopefully I will get some pics then as well.

But this pic vvv









is my fav ever 

We had a clear SJ round and Buzz was all canter canter, I was planning on trotting it but he was doing a nice canter 











this is also another good one vv


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

nice pictures it looked fun


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks it was 
Also my hands are all chicken winged because Buzz was jumping them really werid and instead of pulling I spread my arms out and pretend to fly 

haha no i just put them forward as far so don't pull and my arms end up looking like that lol


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

haha i didnt notice i dont really know anything about jumping so i dont know how the hands are supposed to be


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww so cute. He looks beautiful plaited! what grade where you doing?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

RedTree said:


> thanks it was
> Also my hands are all chicken winged because Buzz was jumping them really werid and instead of pulling I spread my arms out and pretend to fly
> 
> haha no i just put them forward as far so don't pull and my arms end up looking like that lol


You don't need to explain your form or anything, this isn't in the critique section and if people want to be petty, then that's their problem, not yours 

Congrats on your first event, you and your horse look great! Looks like you had a great time and thanks for sharing your piccies! I look forward to seeing your CC shots! 

I love your horse, beautiful! I love how his ears are forward in the pics!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

awww buzz looks great all spiffed up! i can't wait to get into jumping! looks like you had tons of fun.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's so awesome, you guys look great! He's SO spiffy and shiny, holy moses, you must have been grooming him for hours!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow awesome!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha yer that was after 2 washs then we had dressage in the morning so another hose down after that, it was soo hot though, I think we reached the 40 degrees but deffinitly worth it 

I am only doing E grade, unfortunatly I don't think I got any pics of XC 
There was a photography there who got some pretty good dressage pics who lets us have free digitals so I will see if I can get them up, I don't think he was there today though


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay so here are the dressage pics 














































it was our first ever dressage test and really really bad lol, when I got in there I was trotting then freaked because I forgot where X was, stopped to early then didn't know if I should move up, horrible start :roll:
Our circles were really bad, had been practising them at home and thought I had mastered them turns out I havn't, haha but that just means more practise 
He was also very sluugish didn't really get to warm him up properly and the heat was killing us as well.
We ended with a score of 82  worst score on the board lol but mehh I had fun.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh and turns out there were 2 other photographers there, so I am enquiring to see if any got more shots of me


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm glad you had fun. Those jumps are just my size lol, nice and little  Me and Molly are yet to attend our first event/show! Your gg is gorgeous as well. Congratulations.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha yes they are just my size as well 

I could probably go up a level it's just the dressage that lets us down lol so I am gonna play it nice and safe till we have at least mastered dressage a bit more


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Woo awesome!

VB


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

You have such a great attitude! You horse is super cute and I'm sure once you've been to more shows you'll start doing wonderfully.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I know I told everyone they better watch out for us at the up coming ODEs cos were going to be unbeatable  (hehe maybe)


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I got some XC photos 

I have just emailed the photography asking if I can share so we will see 
But I am planning on buying 2 of them


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

My first ODE was also where I did my first dressage test and I scored a 88% so you did better than me :lol:

You guys look pretty good for a first time.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks 

I am allowed to post XC pics 









think I am going to order this one



















I was so scared coming up to this next jump, it was a limestone wall, which I was fine with but then they had out mulch in front of it made it seem [_____________] this wide haha


















Buzz took in all in stride, I was telling my self the whole time don't look at the jump, just forget about it and it worked 

order this pic as well I think



























Of course when I see these pics I was like wow it was really small lol


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations on surviving your first event!! Wasn't it fun? 

You do know, however, that tradition demands that you eliminate on your first event! I guess that makes you ahead of the game.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha, I'm actually surprised I didn't get ellimated Buzz was so much better then I expected


----------

